# Graphics card suggestion



## Rishabh Mittal (Dec 31, 2011)

Wish u all a very happy new year... 

I am planning to buy a new card for my 20' lcd.
Want to play all the latest games at 1600X900 with high settings. 
Please suggest me a graphics card. 
-----------------------------------------------------------
AMD Phenom XII 955 BE, ASUS M4A88TM, Corsair XMS3 2X2 GB, 
Corsair GS 600 Psu, 1TB + 1TB + 0.5TB Hdd.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 31, 2011)

Tell me your budget??


----------



## Rishabh Mittal (Dec 31, 2011)

Though I am ready to spend upto 11K but since i would not be playing at resolution higher than 20' display so i was just confused that whether it would be worth to spend that amount on HD6870 ?   

Any suggestion is welcome


----------



## ico (Dec 31, 2011)

yup, HD 6870 is fine for that budget.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 31, 2011)

HD6870 is nice choice.
P.S-You can also consider Nvidia GTX560*(non-Ti version)*
*i.imgur.com/xxpA2.jpg
Some overclocking can gain performance like GTX560*Ti*

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 1GB Review

*MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5 GeForce GTX 560 @11.3K*
Buy MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5 GeForce GTX 560 in Mumbai India


----------



## Rishabh Mittal (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanx a lot


----------



## Cilus (Dec 31, 2011)

For using a high end card, you need a good PSU or SMPS too. So better let us know what SMPS you are currently having.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 31, 2011)

^^He has Corsair GS 600 PSU


> AMD Phenom XII 955 BE, ASUS M4A88TM, Corsair XMS3 2X2 GB,
> *Corsair GS 600 Psu*, 1TB + 1TB + 0.5TB Hdd.


----------



## Rishabh Mittal (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey guys 
I was just curious that can i use HD6850 and save a few bucks?
Will it serve my purpose as i mentioned that I wont be playing at much higher resolution than 20" screen.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes HD6850 is sufficient for 20'' Monitor.Actually its also good for 1920*1080P


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2012)

yep, HD6850 is a good choice and when Oced it can perform neck to neck with HD6870 at 1920*1080 - check my siggy link for a little OCed performance review - just get a HD6850 with custom cooler


----------



## Rishabh Mittal (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks a ton to all !!


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 4, 2012)

Go for MSI Cyclone 6850 Power Edition..


----------



## Rishabh Mittal (Jan 4, 2012)

What is its price here in India?


----------



## bajaj151 (Jan 4, 2012)

^^ Last month it was around 8.8K


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2012)

it's around ~9.5k now but if Op can't find it he can get it from here 

MSI R6850 Cyclone PE/OC Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

it's ~9.75k though


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 5, 2012)

If you cannot find an OCed HD 6850/6870, you can also consider the GeForce GTX 560 from MSI or EVGA. You will find both OC and non OC versions between 11K and 12K.

You can also try asking for the Palit GeForce GTX 460 V2 card (the indication is that it has 192-bit memory interface instead of 256-bit). This card is heavily overclocked and is available at about 9.5K - it will handily beat the HD 6850.

(In fact, I think ALL Palit GTX 460 cards currently available and manufactured in the last 3 months are the OC version).


----------



## Rishabh Mittal (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you all. 
After much research I have narrowed down my choice to 2 cards : 
1.HIS HD6870 IceQ X
2.MSI HD6850 Cyclone Power Edition (OC)

By getting MSI card i will be saving ~ 1300 bucks. 
Please give your suggestions for last time. Which one to go for ?


----------



## Tenida (Jan 6, 2012)

Go for 2nd option i.e. MSI HD6850 Cyclone Power Edition (OC)
.Its performance sometime touches HD6870.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 6, 2012)

But HD 6780 IceQ X is also a superb card. Although it is not a factory overclocked card but comes with HIS' superb IceQ X cooler which is known to be the best and slient cooler for HD 6870. That card can be overclocked like hell and a mere 70 Mhz clock speed increase will let you touch the performance of a GTX 560 Ti.


----------



## Rishabh Mittal (Jan 10, 2012)

I placed an order for MSI HD6850 Cyclone from theitwares but they said that its out of stock. 

Now what to do??
is it available any where else? Or any other option??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 10, 2012)

smcinternational.in


----------



## Tenida (Jan 10, 2012)

Check this 
MSI R6850-PM2D1GD5
Topgear has the same gfx card.He overclocked to 1000Mhz without any problem.You can go for it.If could't find the PE version.


----------



## Rishabh Mittal (Jan 10, 2012)

My bad luck.......
Even this one is not available on smc   

Now what to do?


----------



## Tenida (Jan 10, 2012)

Then buy from here
GRAPHIC CARDS - ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::
Its the most reputed shop in Kolkata.I've purchased  all parts from this shop only.

Cheers


----------



## vickybat (Jan 10, 2012)

Rishabh Mittal said:


> My bad luck.......
> Even this one is not available on smc
> 
> Now what to do?



Go for HIS 6870 IceQ-X. Its a great card and has a terrific cooler. Check its guru3d review *here*

What price are you getting for it?


----------



## Cilus (Jan 11, 2012)

vickybat said:


> Go for HIS 6870 IceQ-X. Its a great card and has a terrific cooler. Check its guru3d review *here*
> 
> What price are you getting for it?



Vicky, the card isn't same with the link you've provided. The link you have provided is of *IceQ X turbo X* which is a factory overclocked card, running at 975 MHz whereas the card chosen by OP is only *IceQ X*, running at stock 900 MHz. But the card can be overclocked very easily to 970 MHz to provide same level of performance.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 11, 2012)

Only *this* model from HIS is available at theitwares which runs at *775 Mhz core speed*

This following cards  too runs at 775 MHZ core speed
Buy Sapphire | Sapphire HD 6850 1GB DDR5 PCI Express card | Buy PCI Express card | Buy Graphic card
Buy PowerColor AX6850 1GBD5-DH Radeon HD6850 in Mumbai India


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2012)

how about this 

Theitdepot - Msi Radeon HD6850 1024MB GDDR5 ATI PCI E Graphic Cards (R6850 CYCLONE 1GD5-PE-OC)

a little bit over 10k but worth the price


----------



## Cilus (Jan 11, 2012)

Topgar, going over 10K for a HD 6850 is not a very good idea. The stock versions of GTX 560 (non Ti) versions are available around 10.8K which offers better performance than HD 6850 out of the Box. At 11K, you can get a HD 6870 too.


----------



## Rishabh Mittal (Jan 11, 2012)

Somehow managed to get MSI HD6850 Cyclone PE here at Mysore for 9.7K 

Thanks a ton to you all for ur great suggestions.


----------



## topgear (Jan 12, 2012)

^^ congrats and now if you want try pushing the clock/mem speed ie just OC the gpu


----------

